# Dipping lacquer finish



## alamocdc (Dec 5, 2005)

I've been questioned about my technique for dipping barrels in lacquer. First, this is not my technique. I got it from Russ Fairfield's pages referenced on our homepage. In short, I bought a few 3' lengths of 1/4" all thread and cut them to desired lengths... depending on the pens I turn. Make sure to add a few inches for insurance. I also bought a number of different 1/4" fixtures: threaded inserts, nylon bushings, etc. to try and get a variety of widths. These will be used as bushings/spacers above and below the barrels to allow the lacquer to flow smoothly down the assembly while it's drying. This is an Afzelia Burl Sierra barrel w/the first coat.





I've also turned dipping bushings/spacers using 7mm tube and a variety of materials. Make sure the transition from the barrels to the spacers is as flush as possible. Otherwise you'll get a lip or bulge of lacquer at the bottm. If I'm not satisfied with the fit at the ends, I'll seal the tubes w/base plate wax. Dip the barrels and set them up to dry and cure. If I'm happy w/the look of the first coat, I'll dip a 2nd in a day or so and let the blank(s) cure for at least a week before wet sanding w/MM.

Although I don't show it here, I have a 2x4 w/holes drilled in it to stand the assemblies in. Just make sure the holes aren't so sloppy that they let the assembly lean or you'll get an uneven coat.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Billy!


----------



## ldimick (Dec 6, 2005)

Billy,

What do you use for the end pieces to get the finiosh to flow past the end? I can't identify the gray material. Might be a good use for some of that Corian I have laying around.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 6, 2005)

Lynn, that happens to be a stock aluminum bushing from my RC days, but Corian will work fine. In fact, anything you can turn to the desired diameter will work. If you're worried about lacquer getting inside the tubes, you could even turn a tenon on them. Some of mine have tenons, some don't.


----------



## Mudder (Dec 6, 2005)

Very nice.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ldimick (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Lynn, that happens to be a stock aluminum bushing from my RC days, but Corian will work fine. In fact, anything you can turn to the desired diameter will work. If you're worried about lacquer getting inside the tubes, you could even turn a tenon on them. Some of mine have tenons, some don't.



Time to dig through my Traxxis stuff. []

When I dip the tube I ream them out again when they are dry. It squares the shoulders up and cleans the tubes. Very gently.


----------



## 4reel (Dec 9, 2005)

Why do you wait a week, is that necessary for the full cure? I haven't tried to dip yet so I am asking out of ignorance


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 9, 2005)

Dave, lacquer takes at least 5 days to get a full cure. Longer depending on the temperature and humidity. Check out Russ Fairfield's site linked off the IAP home page. He gives a very in depth explanation of finishes, including lacquer.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 12, 2005)

interesting


----------

